# How close am I legally allowed to fish to an Ohio River dam by boat?



## Fishfinder15 (Dec 23, 2015)

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Not close enough! LOL 
There are generally a line of buoys marking the limit.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

depends on which dam... meldahl is way back marked with signs and buoys... markland you can go right up into the lock and I think as close as you want by the discharge too


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Pike Island is the end of the lock. There used to be bouys but I think they have long since been blown down river by high water. I have seen them run off boats that have tried to push in further.

I wish they would allow you a little further up in personally, like a few hundred yards from the dam but I can see why they don't. I am sure it is about safety concerns for people and the dam itself. 

I watched a goofball try to sneak up in there before. He was hugging the lock wall and stopped right where they release the water when they lower boats from the lock. Had they opened that up while he was there his boat would have flipped and he probably would have died.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I understand the exceptional fishing is more consistent up by the dam but I understand why they would want to keep you out of there as well. I imagine if someone would capsize their boat down there it could mess up the barge traffic for a bit. $$$$
Those currents up there would have their way with you if your not paying attention. (which happens to me during a hot bite).


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Below Willow Island Dam is marked with a line of buoys about straight across from end of lock wall. There is bank access on the West Virginia side within *about* 100 yds of hydro discharge and dam. Take lots of jigs ha ha.


----------

